# please help everyone!!SuperDave?



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

I cant decide between the F4 and Z4. Ive been riding my commuter for 1 year a Giant Transend. Ive lost 70lbs and am now a 200lbs 6"3" rider. I just need a lot of input from many riders who know more than me which bike to get cause I can't decide.I will do many long rides in the future and will still log 100 miles a week on my commuter bike...I need a professional opinion badly!!!!!! Anyone...Superdave?/


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Johnpstringer said:


> I cant decide between the F4 and Z4. Ive been riding my commuter for 1 year a Giant Transend. Ive lost 70lbs and am now a 200lbs 6"3" rider. I just need a lot of input from many riders who know more than me which bike to get cause I can't decide.I will do many long rides in the future and will still log 100 miles a week on my commuter bike...I need a professional opinion badly!!!!!! Anyone...Superdave?/


What type of riding do you plan on doing? Is it hilly where you live? Have you ridden a Felt F or Z series bike? How old are you? 

Long rides can certainly be accomplished on both. Both bikes are capable of racing if you choose to give the sporting side of cycling a try. They both come with the same wheels (the limiter for most people that are concerned with weight)

It comes down to the posture that you are comfortable with on the bike and _your_ preferred handling, not what everyone else thinks.

-SD


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave, thank you for you reply. Im 45yo...I live here in Seattle..No Racing for me. Im all about a great #1 Felt bike and riding as long as I can and imagine myself doing my first century ride next spring. Both are perfect gorgeous bikes...I just dont know which will fit me better and be better for me to ride. My LBS is a small one and doesnt have any 60cm+ bikes for me to test ride...GFY Bikes in Renton, WA...they are great guys and have helped me greatly and are great Felt dealers...Just am going to put down a good deal of money and want to get it right....Does Felt have a new team to replace Garmin Transitions????


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

And yes Dave its hilly in Seattle


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

I've ridden both the F5 and Z5. Both bikes are comparable reach wise. Better stand over on the Z with less saddle to bar drop. I love the geo of the Z but also love the F. I ended up with an F. I am finding it to be smooth like the Z but, not as upright. I found that I was a bit more comfy strectched out on the F than on the Z also. I would not hesitate to ride either over a century.


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank Zach...So if you can pick a Z4 or F4 what do you choose????


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Dave, just let me ask you this.. I understand you are a infinetly more knowedgeable rider and tech person than me,, if you were inn my before mentioned position which frame or bike would you choose? F4 or Z4??? Ill take your answer to which I buy...Thanks Dave for your reply


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Dammit Zach.... so do I pick one on color or what??? Dammit Felt makes incredible bikes in all makes.....Thanks Zach!!!!!!


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

*Super Dave*

There isnt any component difference between bikes but isnt the F4 a better frame than the Z4 and is Felt getting a new team replace Garmin Transitions???? Thank you....


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

My wife and I both tend to go on long rides. Today, we rode the Apple Cider Century here is Southwestern Michigan, along with 5498 other people. Well, my wife rode the full 100 miles, and I wimped out an only rode 67 miles (supposed to be 62 miles!). It is hilly here, as well, and on my 67 mile ride, I had at least two 10% grades to deal with (uphill, of course), countless 5-6% grades, and total ascent of about 2500 ft, with total descent of about 2100 ft.

My wife, who in her late 30's, rode her recently purchased 2010 Z2. Having previously ridden an 8 yr old Trek comfort bike (like 2800 miles this year, before getting the Z2), she loves her Z2. Comfortable, fast, and looks like a million bucks.

I'm 47, 250 lbs and 5'11" tall. I recently purchased a 2011 F3, size 54. My 67 miles today were great. The F3 is fast, with responsive, but predictable handling. The F3 has great road feel, but doesn't beat you up -- it absorbs sharp bumps (high amplitude road impact) extremely well. Much, much better than my 1983 Trek. Frankly, it's hard to believe how directly this bike responds to your inputs without tiring you out. The wonder of well engineered carbon fiber.

A note about my weight -- I've lost 30 lbs to get to 250 lbs, and my investment in the new bike is intended to continue that trend. I was very nervous about the stock wheels that came with the F3 (not the same wheels as on the Z4 or F4 -- but the same concern would apply the the F4's wheels. Don't get me wrong, the wheels that came with the bike were very nice, and I even rode them for 70 miles before my custom ones came in, but they were just not appropriate for my weight on a long term basis. Because of this, I ordered a custom set built with my riding style and weight in mind (club rides / more spin than hammer) by Joe Young at www.youngwheels.com. Best $814 delivered I ever spent! 

Make sure you get fitted before you order your bike. The size of your current bike may not reflect what you should buy this time. My last bike was a 22.5" frame (approx 57.15 cm), so based on this, I would have been looking at either a 56 or a 58. But after getting fitted, it turned out that a 54 was the right size for me. My father-in-law was riding the same 22.5" size since 1983, sold to him by a bike shop he still holds in high regard. Turn's out a 52cm Trek Madone fits him beautifully. Remember, I'm 5'11" and fit a 54 cm F-series well. My wife is 5'8", and for her, it's a 56 cm Z-series. Different proportions.

Sorry. I tend to digress....

The point here, I guess, is that both the F-series and the Z-series are great bikes. My wife likes the Z-series. I like the F-series. But I like her bike too! It's a personal preference. You've got to ride them to really know. Or...you could buy one of each! But make sure you get fitted to determine the proper size!

-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Johnpstringer said:


> Dave, just let me ask you this.. I understand you are a infinetly more knowedgeable rider and tech person than me,, if you were inn my before mentioned position which frame or bike would you choose? F4 or Z4??? Ill take your answer to which I buy...Thanks Dave for your reply


This is not the best way to make your selection. The president of our comapny can ride any bike he wants and he's got a Z.

If I had to choose one bike, it would be an AR4 

I can't make a suggestion for you without seeing you on both bikes and learning more about your position preference.

Your local Felt Dealer is your best resource for determining the best fit I'm afraid.

-SD


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Thankd SD!!...The AR4 is a fantastic bike!! I just thought it would be a little twitchy for me but most people say it isnt...I might look at it also before finalizing my decision


----------



## Johnpstringer (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your help Don...SD told me he likes the AR4 so I'm going to look at that also, and I plan on getting my wife a ZW also. We will be riding like you and your wife do:thumbsup:


----------



## Stan23 (Jun 10, 2010)

*Crank Difference*

One thing I haven't seen mentioned on this post is the crank difference between the F4 and the Z4. The Z4 has a compact and the F4 is standard.

I'm getting close to ordering a Z4. My reasons for the Z over the F:

At 57 I'm not getting any younger or more flexible.
I ride mostly hills and currently have a triple so I want the compact.
I currently have a 60cm Trek with geo more like the F but I rode a 56 Z4 and found it plenty responsive and lively (and comfy).
I tend to go on longer rides and do a couple of centuries per year.
The Z is race capable if needed.

My $.02


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

It was hard decision for me to make. F, Z, AR? I rode all three. Loved the Z's geo but, I wanted a bike w/ steeper geoshorter headtube and carbon finish. The AR was great to but, its heavier than the F. I'm not fast enough to take advantage of the aero design either, and I couldn't afford the extra money for the AR. The F5 was the perfect fit for me. Fast, quick handling, responsive and despite it race bred design, it is super comfortable to ride a distance on. Please keep in mind that it will be mostly personal preference when choosing from the 3. They all ride wonderfully. My opinion is that the Felt F line is going to win a bunch of awards this coming year.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Johnpstringer said:


> Thanks for all your help Don...SD told me he likes the AR4 so I'm going to look at that also, and I plan on getting my wife a ZW also. We will be riding like you and your wife do:thumbsup:



If you go with the AR4 ask your dealer if they'll swap to a compact crankset, or a 11t (or 12t) x 28t cassette for those NW hills. 39t x 25t might be tough if you head to the foothills.

The ZW4 is another great ride. I would be willing to bet that it is among the lightest Ultegra bikes in the industry.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> If you go with the AR4 ask your dealer if they'll swap to a compact crankset, or a 11t (or 12t) x 28t cassette for those NW hills. 39t x 25t might be tough if you head to the foothills.
> 
> The ZW4 is another great ride. I would be willing to bet that it is among the lightest Ultegra bikes in the industry.
> 
> -SD


Totally agree with Superdave. My Felt F3 came with 53/39 crankset and a 11-26 cassette. My dealer was more than willing to swap even for a 50/34 compact crankset, and indulged my whim for a CS-7900 Dura-Ace 12-27 cassette. That last item did cost me a few dollars -- as it should, but they did discount it 20% (took delivery during their September sale) and they also gave me credit for the original cassette, which they put on their shelf. The compact crankset made the biggest difference, obviously, when it came to having better gearing for the local hills, and the 12-27 cassette gave me tighter gearing to work with in back.

-- Don4


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Don4 said:


> Totally agree with Superdave. My Felt F3 came with 53/39 crankset and a 11-26 cassette. My dealer was more than willing to swap even for a 50/34 compact crankset, and indulged my whim for a CS-7900 Dura-Ace 12-27 cassette. That last item did cost me a few dollars -- as it should, but they did discount it 20% (took delivery during their September sale) and they also gave me credit for the original cassette, which they put on their shelf. The compact crankset made the biggest difference, obviously, when it came to having better gearing for the local hills, and the 12-27 cassette gave me tighter gearing to work with in back.
> 
> -- Don4



The compact crankset and 11-25 cassette on the F5 is great right now through the rolling orchards, farms and base of the adirondacks but, I haven't ventured into the mountains much yet with it. We have lots of shorter, steeper climbs(10-12% / 1-3 miles) combined with long 5-8% strectches in between, and we can climb all day if wanted. An 11-27 or 12-28(depending on ratios) cassette will be going on order shortly for climbing days. The 50-11 combo is pretty much all any normal rider would need IMO for speed.


----------

